# The Godsmouth Heresy - Pathfinder PBP [OOC] [FULL]



## Crimebuster (Mar 13, 2011)

Greetings all! Is there anyone who would be interested in joining a new play-by-post adventure, running 'The Godsmouth Heresy' for Pathfinder role-playing game? I'm new to these boards, but not new to pbp, and certainly not new to role-playing games.

I'd be looking for 4-5 players, 1st level characters. No evil aligned characters, please. Oh, and players should be advised that the adventure is primarily a dungeon crawl (but a very well-designed one). 

Anyone up for giving this a go? Thanks!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome to EN World!

I'm always interested in a good dungeon crawl. What books/sources will be allowed? Which campaign world/setting will be used?


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 13, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Welcome to EN World!
> 
> I'm always interested in a good dungeon crawl. What books/sources will be allowed? Which campaign world/setting will be used?



Great, welcome, Walking Dad! As for sourcebooks, of course Pathfinder core rules is a good place to start. Beyond that, the Advanced Player's Guide is also allowed, with the exception of the Summoner class. Beyond that, please run your thoughts past me. Most Paizo-published material will probably be okay, most 3rd-party material probably not. But, just check first.

And, the world setting is Golarion, the default Pathfinder world. Specifically, the adventure will take place in (or under, mostly) Kaer Maga. For a little more info on that city, please check out this link.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the link!
How will you determine abilities?
Rolling? Point-Buy?

Would a Dhampir Urban Ranger fit in?


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 13, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Thanks for the link!
> How will you determine abilities?
> Rolling? Point-Buy?
> 
> Would a Dhampir Urban Ranger fit in?



Let's go with a 20 point buy.

And yes, a dhampir urban ranger should do quite well...and it sounds like an intriguing concept to boot. You're in! Now, we just need a few more to join you.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome to ENWorld Crimebuster.

I'm game if you'll have me. Haven't really thought of a character concept yet. Maybe a rouge variant as I like sneaky characters.


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 14, 2011)

Great, ghostcat! Glad to have you. Hopefully, we can get a couple more people on board, and we'll be good to go.

edit: I should mention that a rogue would be a fine choice, but be advised that the urban ranger is also a stealthy type character, so I wouldn't want you and Walking Dad to cover too much of the same ground, mechanically. You'd want to put your heads together as you create your characters, I think.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 14, 2011)

I think two characters with a good perception and stealth will not be redundant.

Ghostcat, will your character prefer ranged or melee combat?


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 14, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> I think two characters with a good perception and stealth will not be redundant.
> 
> Ghostcat, will your character prefer ranged or melee combat?




I hadn't got that far. Melee I think.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey there folks! I'm thinking of a young human cleric of Torag. Very mechanichal minded, sports a huge overflowing backpack and uses a strong oak shovel as his main armement (same crunch as a warhammer). His magic would very low key, with heals as somehow very effective first aid, obscuring mists as "smoke bombs", etc. What do you think?


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 14, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Hey there folks! I'm thinking of a young human cleric of Torag. Very mechanichal minded, sports a huge overflowing backpack and uses a strong oak shovel as his main armement (same crunch as a warhammer). His magic would very low key, with heals as somehow very effective first aid, obscuring mists as "smoke bombs", etc. What do you think?



Welcome, Binder Fred. That's a pretty unique idea, and I think we could go with it. You're welcome to the game, as far as I'm concerned.

Well, if we can just get at least one more person interested (an arcanist of some stripe?), we'll have a viable party.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 15, 2011)

> Negative Energy Affinity: Dhampires are alive, but reacts to positive and negative energy as if it were undead—positive energy harms it, negative energy heals it.




WD, you do realize your Dhampir will be harmed by any healing my character can provide, right? I like the concept, mind you, perticularly in an adventure that seems to take place mostly in catacombs. Just wondering if you've considered this perticuar hurdle (?).


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmm, that could indeed be a problem. I hadn't even thought about that. Good catch, Binder Fred.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, I saw the problem, that healing him has special requirements.

But channeling energy either heals or harms undead, chosen when you use it, not both at once.

If you think finding a an item to heal him is out of question, I could do a Dhampyr Oracle of Bones instead. He could heal himself.
This might be actually a good idea, as a rogue and an urban ranger covers much of the same ground.
He would venerate Pharasma and not taking any create undead spell or ability.

I will keep the ranger idea for another (higher level) game where he can buy his own healing items before the adventure.


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 15, 2011)

Walking Dad, I think playing the oracle would be a good fit for this adventure.

I'm still hoping we'll get another one or two people interested in playing. We could use some muscle, and an arcane caster. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 15, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> But channeling energy either heals or harms undead, chosen when you use it, not both at once.



Just for the record, this is not quite correct. Clerics are either positive or negative energy channelers, determined at the time of creation by the alignment of the worshiped deity. Neutral clerics have to choose one or the other, and the rules explicitly state that the choice is irreversible.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

This is the rule I had in mind:


> Channeling energy causes a burst that affects all creatures of one type (*either* undead *or* living) in a 30-foot radius centered on the cleric.



As a dhampyr counts as undead for this purpose, he shouldn't be affected by a 'healing' burst to help the other party members, but only by a 'harming' burst the cleric uses against attacking zombies.

Right?


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh, okay, got it now. I believe you are correct about that, WD. You wouldn't need to worry about the cleric accidentally hurting your dhampir if he was healing the other PCs. However, if he wanted to target some attacking undead (and in an adventure set in a crypt, it's a good bet there will be some) with a positive burst, it could be problematic because your guy would take 'friendly fire', as you correctly pointed out. Also, as a positive channeler, a cleric would not be able to heal you with his magic. I think these are the points Binder Fred was trying to raise.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 15, 2011)

Pretty much on the button.  If our characters have a history together, I could take on a few Inflict spells specifically to heal the Dhampir, if you've got your heart set on a non-divine class WD?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

No, I'm very fine with the oracle 
And we got a rogue who can do the scouting. I will specialize more on harmful magic as a counterpoint to the cleric


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 16, 2011)

Good enough for me.  We can still be adventuring buddies if you want though -- and that goes for Ghostcat's character too, of course. I find that it simplifies the begining situation no end. My guy is heavily curiosity-driven so he'll tag along to pretty much anything that sound interresting and fairly non-evil. Feel free to take full advantage IC.  I'll try to think up a link to Pharasma in the meanwhile... vampiric sister nemesis maybe? Trying to find a cure/soultrap/put the b**** down without hurting her too much?

By the by, I'm assuming max HP at first level and average gold, *Crimebuster*?


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 16, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> By the by, I'm assuming max HP at first level and average gold, *Crimebuster*?



Your assumptions are correct!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 16, 2011)

Actually Pharasma hates undead and wants them to be destroyed. As does my character. He sees them as the reason for his baneful existence (don't be afraid, I will not play him totally emo )


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 16, 2011)

Hence the vampire sister *nemesis*, WD. My guy would be seeking help/knowledge from the Pharasma clergy on this topic.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd like to play if you'd allow me to join...I want to run a Pathfinder game online through a Pbp but I don't know how to go about doing it so playing in one with heavy combat would be fantastic.

So... If there is room, I'd love to play a Dwarf female Barbarian/Fighter who is on a personal life quest to prove to herself, and her clan, that she is destined for great things...and she wants to prove to her brother that she is the best warrior in the Clan.  Simple enough I think.

if you approve please let me know.


----------



## PeteZero (Mar 17, 2011)

Will you be running this as a PFS adventure? If yes, would like to join in, if there is still room with a second lvl cleric, or if they need to be 1st level, a gnome heaven's oracle.


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 17, 2011)

Stacie GmrGrl said:


> I'd like to play if you'd allow me to join...I want to run a Pathfinder game online through a Pbp but I don't know how to go about doing it so playing in one with heavy combat would be fantastic.
> 
> So... If there is room, I'd love to play a Dwarf female Barbarian/Fighter who is on a personal life quest to prove to herself, and her clan, that she is destined for great things...and she wants to prove to her brother that she is the best warrior in the Clan.  Simple enough I think.
> 
> if you approve please let me know.



Hi Stacie, yes, I'd love to include you in this game! The party could certainly use a tough-minded female warrior to help them along.

Welcome to the game!


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 17, 2011)

PeteZero said:


> Will you be running this as a PFS adventure? If yes, would like to join in, if there is still room with a second lvl cleric, or if they need to be 1st level, a gnome heaven's oracle.



Sorry PeteZero, I'm not planning on running this as any kind of official PFS game. That said, you'd still be welcome to join us if you're interested in playing just for fun. Especially if you wanted to play an arcane caster of some kind. Just let me know.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

Dhampyr Oracle (Bones) 1, TN

Deity: Pharasma
Curse: Wasting

STR: 12 +1
DEX: 14 +2
CON: 12 +1
INT:  13 +1
WIS: 10 +0
CHA: 16 +3

Base Attack Bonus +0
Basic Melee Attack +1
Basic Ranged Attack  +2

 HP: 13 = [8 + 1xCON (1) + Feat (3) + FC (1) (Oracle)]
              AC: 22 = [10 + DEX (02) + Armor (00) + Shield (00) + Natural (00) + Size (00) + Misc (02)]
        AC Touch:  15 = [10 + DEX (03) + Size (00) + Misc (02)]
   AC Flatfooted:  19 = [10 + Armor (00) + Shield (02) + Natural (05) + Size (00) + Misc (02)]
            INIT: +2 = [DEX (02)]

 Fortitude Save +10 = 3 [base] +4 [Con]  +3 [Trait]
Reflex Save +9 = 3 [base] +3 [Dex]
Will Save +11 = 7 [base] +1 [Wis]
CMB +1 = 0 [BAB] +1 [Str] +0 [size] 
CMD 13 = 0 [BaB/Feat] +1 [Str] +2 [Dex] +0 [size] + 10
Concentration +6 = 1 [Caster Level] + 3 [Cha] +2 [Trait]

Feats
1) Toughness

Skills
Intimidate
Know (Religion)
Perception
Sense Motive


Revelations
1) Death's Touch


Spells Known:
0 (4) - detect magic, read magic, guidance, spark
1 (2) - Inflict light wounds, Command


Traits:
Resilent: +1 Fortitude saves
Desperate Focus: +2 Concentration

Equipment: (105 gp)



----

AC and equipment still in the works

I would like to interpret his wasting curse as him really looking vampire/undead like, by keeping the same game effect.


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay, everyone, now that we've got four interested players, I can go ahead and officially green-light our game! Here's what our current party makeup looks like:

Walking Dad - Dhampir Oracle of Bones
ghostcat - Rogue
Binder Fred - Human Cleric of Torag
Stacie GmrGrl - Female Dwarf Barbarian/Fighter

Let's go ahead and start working on character sheets now. Remember, 1st level PCs, 20 point buy, 2 traits, average starting gold, max hp. I'll get a Rogue's Gallery thread up shortly.

As for backgrounds, everyone should be newly arrived in the city of Kaer Maga. They've been around just a day or two, perhaps, long enough to hear that the Church of Pharasma is looking to hire some adventurers. Some could be previously acquainted, if you like, or they could all just meet up for the first time when they meet their contact from Pharmasma's clergy.

Oh, and there is still time for one more player to get on board, if anyone is interested in playing an arcanist.

Game on, everyone!


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 17, 2011)

Hah, ninja'd by Walking Dad while I was typing my previous post!

Good start there, WD!


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 17, 2011)

Rogue's Gallery is up!

LINK


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

Shall we wait for your 'ok' before posting there?


----------



## jkason (Mar 17, 2011)

If PeteZero isn't interested, I could try out an arcanist. Debating a Sorcerer with the Verdant bloodline or a Conjuration (Teleportation) Wizard...


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Mar 17, 2011)

Yay... 

I'll post stats later today/tonight. Most definitely going to be a Dwarf Female front line warrior, just  not sure about going with Barbarian or Fighter for first level. The Rage is nice but so is the bonus Feat that Fighters gain.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 17, 2011)

Crimebuster said:


> Okay, everyone, now that we've got four interested players, I can go ahead and officially green-light our game! Here's what our current party makeup looks like:
> 
> Walking Dad - Dhampir Oracle of Bones
> ghostcat - Rogue
> ...




Going for Half Elven Rogue (Trapsmith).

As for background. is there a reason for being newly arrived or could my (as yet unnamed)  rogue be a local?


----------



## jhallum (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd also be interested if you need one more. I'd be interested in playing, say a halfling Fey Bloodline Sorceror.


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 17, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Shall we wait for your 'ok' before posting there?



No need, go ahead and post there and edit as needed.


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 17, 2011)

jkason said:


> If PeteZero isn't interested, I could try out an arcanist. Debating a Sorcerer with the Verdant bloodline or a Conjuration (Teleportation) Wizard...



Note sure what PeteZero wants to do, but if we don't hear back from him soon, let's just say you're in, jkason! Either of those concepts sounds fine with me.


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 17, 2011)

ghostcat said:


> Going for Half Elven Rogue (Trapsmith).
> 
> As for background. is there a reason for being newly arrived or could my (as yet unnamed)  rogue be a local?



Sounds good. And yes, your PC could be a local. Do you own the City of Strangers supplement? It would help to lend some good detail to your character's familiarity with the city.


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 17, 2011)

jhallum said:


> I'd also be interested if you need one more. I'd be interested in playing, say a halfling Fey Bloodline Sorceror.



I appreciate that, but I think I want to cap things off at five players, so as to not get too big to handle. I would happily make you first alternate, jhallum. Sound okay?


----------



## jhallum (Mar 18, 2011)

Sounds good.  Let me know if things free up.  I'll stop in from time to time and check in.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Mar 18, 2011)

Posted my character on the Rogue's Gallery. Let me know if I forgot anything...I generally do with Pathfinder characters.


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 18, 2011)

Stacie GmrGrl said:


> Posted my character on the Rogue's Gallery. Let me know if I forgot anything...I generally do with Pathfinder characters.



Sure, I'll take a look and tell you if I see anything glaring...

Thanks for getting her finished so quickly.


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 18, 2011)

jkason, I think I'll just go ahead and say definitively that the fifth spot in this game is yours. Welcome to the game!


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 18, 2011)

I've posted the First draft of my character in the RG. 

However, it still requires some work. Specifically:

- Select additional language
- Gear

Also, I am still deciding whether or not to replace Climb/Suspicious with Sleight of Hand/Child of the Streets


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 18, 2011)

No problem, ghostcat. You have time. I was hoping we could get the game kicked off in about a week. (Of course, if you all are finished earlier, that would be great too!)


----------



## jkason (Mar 18, 2011)

Alrighty, I have a draft of my sorcerer up in the RG. Had fun with the concept, though I have some concerns about his actual effectiveness. He might be a little too squishy and low on damage output for his own good, but we'll see.


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 18, 2011)

jkason said:


> Alrighty, I have a draft of my sorcerer up in the RG. Had fun with the concept, though I have some concerns about his actual effectiveness. He might be a little too squishy and low on damage output for his own good, but we'll see.



I like Giley too. Hopefully he'll get a fair shake, considering most of this adventure takes place underground.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 19, 2011)

Tommas is up in the RG. Still need to write down a physical description and decide if I want to invest that heavily in Diplomacy if we're going mostly for a dungeon crawl affair. By the by, *Crimebuster*, is there a (dead) language that's perticularly associated with old monuments and tombs in the area?

Who would like to form an existing adventuring party? We're fairly diverse, but that's the beaty of adventuring.  Don't have too much details on Agna and Trinity yet, but I can certainly see Tommas and Damien playing well off of each other (because they are so disimilar, jeckyl and Hide almost). What's motivating Giley besides impatience, Jkason? Is he seeking something in perticular?


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 19, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Tommas is up in the RG. Still need to write down a physical description and decide if I want to invest that heavily in Diplomacy if we're going mostly for a dungeon crawl affair. By the by, *Crimebuster*, is there a (dead) language that's perticularly associated with old monuments and tombs in the area?



Just because you'll be down in the ossuary, it doesn't mean hack and slash is the answer to everything. Just sayin'.

As for languages...maybe ancient Thassilonian?

HERE is a link to dead languages of Golarion on the Pathfinder Wiki. Might be helpful and informative to you?


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey Walking Dad,

I'm not sure how close to finished you are with Damien's stats so far, but I just thought I'd bring up a couple of points.

I was able to reproduce his ability scores with only a 17 point buy, so I think you shorted yourself a bit.

Also, his saves are definitely way too high.

I'll wait to hear back from you before I dig in any deeper.


----------



## Crimebuster (Mar 19, 2011)

Stacie,

I haven't gone over Agna completely yet, but I did want to point a couple of things I have noticed.

1. Her damage with greataxe should be 1d12+4, if she's using it 2-handed (1.5 times STR mod when wielding 2-handed)

2. FORT save should be +5 I believe (+2 base, +3 CON)

Finally, is barbarian her favored class? If so, did she take an extra skill point?


----------



## jkason (Mar 19, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> What's motivating Giley besides impatience, Jkason? Is he seeking something in perticular?




While I plan to play him fairly upbeat, I think Giley's kind of perpetually out of place. He was raised by a Dryad, a race that's all about finding one's place (host tree) and staying there forever. In fact, they die if they stray too far. But he's also a gnome, which--especially with what little I know about Bleaching in Golarion--is a race innately pushed to find new things. Add in the way his sorcerer bloodline's expressed, and there's a bunch of nature (gnome) vs. nurture (dryad) vs. nature (verdant bloodline) going on there, where he's compelled to look for new things while always feeling like he's really just trying to find the one place he fits and put down (possibly literal) roots. 

Seems to me an adventuring party--always on the move but with each other--might be something he'd be drawn to, then. And since it seems at least a couple of others are on 'prove themselves / fix themselves' kinds of missions, he'd have that in common with them.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 20, 2011)

Trinity is going to have her hands full trying to remain in the front lines of *this* group. 

Instead of the PCs forming their own party, I suggest we establish a pre-existing adventuring company (one with a name and a strong *reputation*) which the PCs all joined at some point. Attrition, mariage, retirement and moving on ensues until the game's begining set-up where the PCs are now the core group of the company. Does that work for everybody?

Tommas would have joined shortly after gaining access to the Great Library. Some of the other PC's might even be chilhood friends/rivals that joined with him too. (Anybody interrested? WD, GC, SGG?)

How about the "Steel Defenders" for a company name? Symbol would be a red armband featuring a rearing armor-plated bull.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Mar 20, 2011)

Crimebuster said:


> Stacie,
> 
> I haven't gone over Agna completely yet, but I did want to point a couple of things I have noticed.
> 
> ...




Yes you are right on the Fort...I did have the Trait that gave it a +1 but I wanted some other trait that fit her thematically better (I think) and I didn't want to copy another character.

I also just remembered I had forgot to do her CMB and CMD. I'll do that soon.

Yes Barbarian will be her favorite class...I put it in skills.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 20, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Trinity is going to have her hands full trying to remain in the front lines of *this* group.
> 
> Instead of the PCs forming their own party, I suggest we establish a pre-existing adventuring company (one with a name and a strong *reputation*) which the PCs all joined at some point. Attrition, mariage, retirement and moving on ensues until the game's begining set-up where the PCs are now the core group of the company. Does that work for everybody?
> 
> ...




Trinity's background would fit coming from any large town but _Knowledge (Local)_ is one of his skill and moving to another town sort of defeats the object. Still I suppose that he could have just joined as a replacement.

What worries me more about this idea is an established party that only consists of 1st level characters,  especially 1st level characters who are still wet behind the ears (zero XPs).


----------



## jkason (Mar 20, 2011)

ghostcat said:


> Trinity's background would fit coming from any large town but _Knowledge (Local)_ is one of his skill and moving to another town sort of defeats the object. Still I suppose that he could have just joined as a replacement.
> 
> What worries me more about this idea is an established party that only consists of 1st level characters,  especially 1st level characters who are still wet behind the ears (zero XPs).




So, what if the PC's are actually feigning a reputation? And actually, if Trinity's local, maybe that's their connection: using a local voice to spread the word about this 'legendary' group no one's really heard of until folks are convinced they've been waiting years to meet them?


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 20, 2011)

jkason said:


> So, what if the PC's are actually feigning a reputation? And actually, if Trinity's local, maybe that's their connection: using a local voice to spread the word about this 'legendary' group no one's really heard of until folks are convinced they've been waiting years to meet them?




If you want Trinity to be your ambassador, you've picked the wrong guy. Firstly, he runs with the wrong crowd. I was sort of thinking of him applying to Church of Pharasma about 1 step in front of the law or a similar influential group. Secondly, have you seen his Charisma score, he ain't going to convince anyone. 

There again if a party came into town pretending to be the bee's knees, Trinity would probably fall for the hype and try to join. In the hope of keeping the sharks off his back.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 20, 2011)

I personnaly have no problems with my character coming from Kaer Maga and/or the original company being based there. Let's say that the party has just recently headed *back* to its hometown after adventuring abroad for a while and encountering some of the other party members on the way (Giley for one). 

1st level is actually quite a bit above the general populace in terms of power level. That's generally thought of as right out of apprentiship/base camp style training, but it can just as easily be on-the-job training, as it were (i.e. our first party adventures). The fact is, after the begining scene we *are* going to be an adventuring party composed entirely of 1st level characters. If that means we have an overblown reputation compared to what we can do (vs what the now departed company veterans could do), well... that's an interresting roleplaying challenge, wouldn't you say?  It'll mean we'll have something to prove, a reputation to uphold and memories of past comrades to honor. Might also explain why we get the Pharasma job instead of a more experienced party...

So what do you say, Ghostcat, you want a spot as one of Tommas' childhood friends? Trinity might have originaly joined the Steel Defenders to get some protection between him and his past, plus the proposed out of town gig (see first paragraph) was icing on the cake just then.

*EDIT=*Tom is now ready for final review!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 21, 2011)

Crimebuster said:


> Hey Walking Dad,
> 
> I'm not sure how close to finished you are with Damien's stats so far, but I just thought I'd bring up a couple of points.
> 
> ...




You are right, I forgot to apply my racial mod to dexterity.

Mechanics should be ready by now. Still finalizing background.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Mar 21, 2011)

What I was thinking for Agna's backstory is that she is the only daughter of her family, the youngest of four children, and traditionally the females of her family are usually trained and raised to be clergy. From mother to daughter, for generations, it has been passed down the knowledge of the families ancestors, and the females generally don't get trained as much as the males to be warriors like fighters or rangers. 

Unfortunately for everybody, Agna just didn't fit into this mold. From an early age she was running around with her brothers, at first it was just wrestling in the mud, than play fighting with practice weapons as often as possible. Her parents did their best to keep her to her studies, to stay inside and follow her duties, which never worked. It only made her angry. She was born on the night of a great storm, and her mother fears that some of the storm was left in her daughter. It did.

As a teen Agna was capable of feeling her anger into a rage that boosted her natural fighting abilities, and learned to fight while fueled with this rage. Her parents, disappointed, gave up. She reveled in her anger, she let it loose, and became the first female warrior in her families history. But no matter how hard she tired to gain their approval, or support, they withheld it from her.

Weeks before her arrival in the town she got into a fight with one of her brothers, they picked on her one to many times, and in the process of the fight she injured him greatly. Feeling a great guilt, she left home, determined to someday prove return home and prove herself once and for all. 

Before this, though, she has a world to venture into. 

-----

How's this work for everybody?


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 21, 2011)

*Trinity -Character Background*









*OOC:*


Background to Join up with Binder Fred






Trinity is the consequence of the liaison between his mother and one of her clients. Lilly, Trinity's mother was a common whore and her occupation resulted in five children; two boys and three girls. Lilly was not a very go mother and left the children to look after themselves as soon as they were able. Eventually she succumbed to a disease picked up from a client and died.

Arber, Trinity's older brother was strong and stupid. He was also an arrogant bully, who made trinity's life hell. Fortunately for Trinity Arber finally picked on the wrong person and ended up in jail. On the other hand Trinity's three sisters did their best to look after their younger brother and Trinity tried to reciprocate. Unfortunately Trinity's best was not good enough and they all ended up adopting their mother's profession.

Meanwhile Trinity was running with one of the many street gangs that roam Kaer Maga.  So far he has managed to avoid the law, although he has made a number of enemies; some of whom have powerful friend. So when his friend, Tommas, joined a powerful adventure group, Trinity clamoured to join him.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 21, 2011)

Background is ready, but stops with coming to Kaer Maga to not interfere with the other backgrounds.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 22, 2011)

Alright, starting to get exited about this.  In no specific order:

*Walking Dad:* I take it Damien is now part of Kaer Maga's Pharasma clergy, or is at least closely tied with them? Could they then have directed Tommas your way when he came looking for answers about his vampiric sister? Conversely, maybe you mentionned the Defenders to them when their little problem with disappearing corpses sprang up shortly before the adventure begins?

*Stacie GmrGrl:* Nice background! Did Agna join the Defenders after leaving home?

*Ghostcat:* Welcome aboard! Refreshments are to your left, treasure and adventure to your right. 

*Jkason:* Could Giley's "dying forest" be at the edge of the Cinderlands maybe? This might have been the site of the Defenders most recent mission, putting down a gargoyle that has been stealing livestock and young children from surrounding settlements. After their cunning plan went awry, and with one of Giley's very timely distraction at a critical moment, the group managed to drive off the gargoyle and rescue a young human girl from its nest.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 22, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> ...
> 
> *Walking Dad:* I take it Damien is now part of Kaer Maga's Pharasma clergy, or is at least closely tied with them? Could they then have directed Tommas your way when he came looking for answers about his vampiric sister? Conversely, maybe you mentionned the Defenders to them when their little problem with disappearing corpses sprang up shortly before the adventure begins?
> ...




Could be either way. I will leave the decision to the DM to decide which fits best.


----------



## jkason (Mar 22, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> *Jkason:* Could Giley's "dying forest" be at the edge of the Cinderlands maybe? This might have been the site of the Defenders most recent mission, putting down a gargoyle that has been stealing livestock and young children from surrounding settlements. After their cunning plan went awry, and with one of Giley's very timely distraction at a critical moment, the group managed to drive off the gargoyle and rescue a young human girl from its nest.




Sounds good to me. Heck, if the forest was near where the party rescued the girl, maybe that whole adventure was the impetus Giley's dryad mother used to send him on his way.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 23, 2011)

jkason said:


> Sounds good to me. Heck, if the forest was near where the party rescued the girl, maybe that whole adventure was the impetus Giley's dryad mother used to send him on his way.




Makes sense. Let's go for that! 



Walking Dad said:


> Could be either way. I will leave the decision to the DM to decide which fits best.



Both together would work well too. Lightbulb! Maybe Damien could have been involved in the "Vampire Sister" incident? Say as a mysterious helpful figure who refused to show his face? Then, when Tommas went to consult him about that very event, he had the surprise of his life when he recognized the Mysterious Figure as the very undead expert he was refered to by the Pharasma clergy! (Small world sometimes ).

By the by, does any of this fit with your vision, *Crimebuster*? I'm entirely up for major modifs, input or re-direction if it doesn't quite mesh with what you had in mind for an opener...


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes she joined the Defenders. She saw they needed her help and she decided to help them. For my curiosity though, so I know, can I get a refresher on who the Defenders are please?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Makes sense. Let's go for that!
> 
> 
> Both together would work well too. Lightbulb! Maybe Damien could have been involved in the "Vampire Sister" incident? Say as a mysterious helpful figure who refused to show his face? Then, when Tommas went to consult him about that very event, he had the surprise of his life when he recognized the Mysterious Figure as the very undead expert he was refered to by the Pharasma clergy! (Small world sometimes ).
> ...




This sounds great. Good thing that Tommas will not try me to kill on sight then 
Maybe even the vampire who transformed Tommas' sister has a connection to Damien, too.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 24, 2011)

Stacie GmrGrl said:


> Yes she joined the Defenders. She saw they needed her help and she decided to help them. For my curiosity though, so I know, can I get a refresher on who the Defenders are please?



The Steel Defenders are an adenturing company headquartered in Kaer Maga. Right now the entire membership consists of Agna, Giley, Trinity and Tommas. See here and here for my initial posts on the subject.



Walking Dad said:


> This sounds great. Good thing that Tommas will not try me to kill on sight then
> Maybe even the vampire who transformed Tommas' sister has a connection to Damien, too.



Glad you like it, WD! And that's certainly a very interresting possibility. Maybe Crimebuster could work it into the adventure somewhere <hint, hint>. 

So, as I see it, the general timeline pre-adventure should go something like this:

1- Tommas and Trinity play and compete in the streets of Kaer Maga.

2- They both join the Steel Defenders, Tommas sponsoring-in Trinity (who was looking for some protection from his own past at the time).

3- Agna, freshly come from out of town, also joins up at this time, looking to prove herself in an established Company (plus she saw they needed her help and she decided to help them).

4- Extra training, drilling and a few in-city incidents follow, notably with Trinity's ex-partners.

5- Their first real mission with the company takes them to a forest at the edge of the cinderlands, just recuparating from a freak ashfall and associated fire. They are to down a female gargoyle that has been stealing livestock and young children from surrounding settlements. After their cunning plan goes awry, and with one of Giley's very timely distraction at a critical moment, the group manages to drive off the half-blind gargoyle and rescue a young human girl from her nest. Giley joins the group. 

6- They have several small encounters and close calls on their way back to Kaer Maga, cimenting their friendship.

7- Tommas' sister turns vampire and kills her father and one of his brothers. Trinity, Giley and Agna are there to help, and so is a mysterious figure who refuses to show its face (apparently some stranger from off the street).

8- Tommas seeks help from the Pharasma clergy re his sister. They refer him to a Pharasma oracle named Damien who has fought undead all his life in fabled Graydirge. Surpisingly enough, the oracle turns out to be a dhampir! Even more surprising, Tommas recognizes him as the mysterious figure who helped so much during the "vampire sister" incident! Small world... Or is it?

9- When corpses start disapearing, Damien recommends the Defenders to the Pharasma clergy.

10- Adventure begins.

Still to be determined is how we lost the more experience members of the company. Right now I'm thinking a marriage just after the guys joined up, a death on the way back from the Cinderlands, combined with the then captain of the company finding something in the gargoyle's nest that takes him and one or two others off on a higher level quest of a more personnal nature... What do you think?


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Mar 24, 2011)

Binder: That sounds wonderful.  I like it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2011)

Thumbs up!


----------



## jkason (Mar 24, 2011)

Excellent. Thanks for doing so much legwork.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 24, 2011)

Great background BF.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks, guys. 

Is everybody alright with the "red armband with a rearing armor-plated bull" as a Company symbol, AKA a gorgon? Doesn't need to be an armband either: headband, sash, scarf, beltbuckle, painted on armor, whatever you can think of.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2011)

As Damien isn't 'yet' official part of the Defenders, I will not vote.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 25, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> Is everybody alright with the "red armband with a rearing armor-plated bull" as a Company symbol, AKA a gorgon? Doesn't need to be an armband either: headband, sash, scarf, beltbuckle, painted on armor, whatever you can think of.




BF. You need two colours, foreground and background. So assuming a red background, what colour is the bull?

BTW. Gorgon OK for symbol.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel coloured?


----------



## jkason (Mar 26, 2011)

No objection to the symbol. Sounds good.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 26, 2011)

Trinity will wear a headband, if no one has any objections


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 27, 2011)

Alright, so a red armband for Tommas and Giley and a red headband for Trinity. What about Agna? A large beltbuckle?

I think we should also elect an interim Company captain. Nothing too involved, just someone to break ties when we vote and say "Hi, we're the Steel Defenders" on first meetings. What do you guys think?


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Mar 28, 2011)

A belt buckle with the symbol sounds good for her and she votes that she doesn't become the leader in diplomatic situations. For her she would probably use Dwarven Politics, which is usually a battleaxe into the oppositions head.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 28, 2011)

Don't rely on Trinity, he's one of those guys that invoke hate at first sight.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 28, 2011)

Stacie GmrGrl said:


> she votes that she doesn't become the leader in diplomatic situations. For her she would probably use Dwarven Politics, which is usually a battleaxe into the oppositions head.



Ah, second in command.


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2011)

Giley's got a high charisma, but no ranks in Diplomacy. Actually, I think Thommas is kind of built to be a leader, yes?


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 28, 2011)

Well actually, the Diplomacy bit came-in after I noticed that nobody else in the group had taken that perticular skill set (one of the advantages of posting your character sheet last of all ). So anyway:

"Who wants to be captain while I'm gone?"

Everybody except Tommas takes two steps back.

"Congratulations, son!"


----------



## jkason (Mar 29, 2011)

I thought about Diplomacy, especially given how high Giley's CHA is, but with the limited skill points for a sorcerer and the fact this is, as I understand it, a modified dungeon crawl, I really couldn't justify using the piddling skill points I had on a skill that probably wouldn't see any use. It does into his background, though, in that he's been isolated with dryads his whole life and thus while he's naturally charming, he hasn't been able to cultivate that in any specific direction.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Mar 29, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Ah, second in command.




She lifts her axe and smiles. 

A question...I've never built a barbarian but do a lot of barbarians face having a low Armor Class like mine. I have an AC of 14 and that seems kinda low.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 30, 2011)

Never played a barbarian myself, though there's been quite a few in the various party's I've been with. Generally speaking though, barbarians have access to Light plus Medium armor and shield, plus all the Uncanny dodge bits at higher levels, so the short answer is: yes, that does seem kind of low for a front line character -- particularly with the Rage dropping you to 12 AC.  

Possible solutions could include 1) dropping your Int or Wis below ten to boost your Dex, 2) Favor a one-handed weapon at early levels so you can use your shield more and/or 3) Go for Hide or Scale armor at the detriment of, basically, just Climb (you're a dwarf so armor doesn't affect your speed). I'd definitively consider 1 and 3 in your shoes.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 30, 2011)

WD, Good news: Inflicts are free for Oracles (p43, second paragraph), so I think you can add another first level spell to your list, right?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey, good find. I missed this.

I choose Inflicts as automatic spells and choose light wounds as one of my 1st level spells. So he has a touch spell to damage undead and can help the cleric to keep the group alive, in a pinch.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 31, 2011)

I think we're fairly ready to begin (Right, everybody?). All we're missing is a DM <hint, hint, *Crimebuster*, if you're reading this >.


----------



## jkason (Mar 31, 2011)

Ready when everybody esle is.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes agreed, I am ready to use my dwarve politics on enemies...


----------



## jkason (Apr 7, 2011)

FYI: I have family coming into town and staying for the next week, so I may not be online as much.


----------

